# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  xin tài liệu về Motion controller card dòng Yaskawa

## hallakimi

Như tiêu đê bên trên, hiện tại em đang nghiên cứu về tài liệu Motion controller Card do Yaskawa sản xuất để liên kết, và điều khiển cấc motor trên máy CÔng cụ nhiều trục.
Nhưng em kiếm mãi tài liệu mà không được.
Bác nào có tài liệu về dòng này cho em xin với ạ. Tài liệu liên quan tới lập trình chuyển động của motor các trục ạ.
Do hiện tại em thấy ở việt Nam m đang sử dụng Mach 3, chương trình có sẵn, mà vẫn mất 1 PC điều khiển cùng, việc kết nối bằng Cable có thể phát sinh nhiẽu hoặc mất kết nối,  khi phát sinh lỗi thì rất khó sửa chữa. 
Rất mong các bác giúp đỡ

----------


## ac_bk3i

mình cũng đang quan tâm cái module motion này. đang dự định điều khiển 2 trục. cao thủ nào giúp nhé

----------


## ac_bk3i

mình cũng đang quan tâm về module motion này. dự định làm cái nội suy 2 trục. mong cao thủ chỉ giáo.

----------


## terminaterx300

món này chắc lên yaskawa VN xin thông tin nhé

----------

